# How do I reset an overclock to stock?



## jetplane48

I am retiring a CPU and motherboard and handing them to my brother who doesn't know much about computers.

I just want to know how to restart all the settings to default on the mobo/CPU before I overclocked them.

It's my Gigabyte and Q8200 I am handing over.


----------



## UbNub

Clear CMOS.


----------



## Coolwaters

you can either press the red reset button on the motherboard (if there is one) or go into bios and load default settings.

or you can go old school and unplug the power and take out the battery on the motherboard for 15mins or so.

lol you been overclocking but dont know how to restore settings? hard to believe.


----------



## XCII

There should be a option in the bios to restore default settings. That's what I have always used.


----------



## strych9

Restore Default Settings and you're done.


----------



## aliasbilly

The correct answer is, on the motherboard, there is a jumper that will be identified in the motherboard documentation to reset all bios settings. If a processor is over clocked and proper heatsink is not used the computer will shutdown after a few minutes, sometimes so fast you cannot enter bios. If you move that jumper to second position even with battery in, as you reboot all bios settings go to default, which will restore to processor to factory speed.


----------



## aliasbilly

The correct answer is, on the motherboard, there is a jumper that will be identified in the motherboard documentation to reset all bios settings. If a processor is over clocked and proper heatsink is not used the computer will shutdown after a few minutes, sometimes so fast you cannot enter bios. If you move that jumper to second position even with battery in, as you reboot all bios settings go to default, which will restore to default.


----------

